# Finn Balor injured. Forced to relinquish Universal Championship.



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

And the hits just keep on coming. Oh well, it least NXT TakeOver was good.


----------



## Raven'sCrucifix (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Not good at all. From what I recall Rollins hit that move pretty pin-point, but if the Balor's position was a little off, hitting arm/shoulder is definitely a possibility.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Balor seemed fine in a picture I saw of him on twitter.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*










AND NEWWWWW WWE UNIVERSAL CHAMPION


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



THE GUY said:


> AND NEWWWWW WWE UNIVERSAL CHAMPION


Hulk Hogan?


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

He just dont want to be seen with that red belt at the airport.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*










The new title is off to a fantastic start. Crowd shits on it's appearance, it's name, and the new guy they put it on first may be hurt.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Another Seth Rollins victim. Cena, Sting and now Finn. LOL


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

The man just won the fucking title. What no we are gonna have a vacant as champion again. Dammit.......


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



Eliko said:


> Another Seth Rollins victim. Cena, Sting and now Finn. LOL


Pretty sure Reigns had to get stitches a few weeks ago from a match he had with Rollins at house show.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



Eliko said:


> Another Seth Rollins victim. Cena, Sting and now Finn. LOL


He's a mess and fans give Reigns heat.??????????


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

its amazing how those guys (and gals) put on those amazing matches in NXT and they are fine.
Once they hit main roster, their matches are watered down and they suffer injuries.

Funny how it works.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



Eliko said:


> He just dont want to be seen with that red belt at the airport.


I don't blame him, that ketchup belt is rough.


----------



## Raven'sCrucifix (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

As I recall, I believe Balor's been having some shoulder problems for a while now, his shoulder was pretty banged up a few months back.


----------



## Corvid76 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

I noticed the injury not long after the start of the match they went to the outside and Balor was throw into the guard rail padding where you can see his right arm bounce rapidly and awkwardly off of it due to the angle he landed.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Oh great now we get to read another Bret Hart rant about how unsafe Seth Rollins is.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



Corvid76 said:


> I noticed the injury not long after the start of the match they went to the outside and Balor was throw into the guard rail padding where you can see his right arm bounce rapidly and awkwardly off of it due to the angle he landed.


I was just about to post this. That's where I noticed something was wrong with Finn, seemed like something immediately clicked in Finn's head that he's hurt. But I figured it might be selling. 

Hope this is just dirtsheet mess, or WWE really can't catch a break for sure.


----------



## Raven'sCrucifix (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



JTB33b said:


> Oh great now we get to read another Bret Hart rant about how unsafe Seth Rollins is.


Eh, honestly, you'd think a guy would understand that each of these situations isn't just "Hey, he did it!", each of the moves that Rollins used on the people that ended up hurt/injured, were unpredictable and depend on more than just "doing" the move, but landing, position, condition of the body part in question, or just the body just reacting.

Regardless, never heard Sting or Cena say anything bad about the guy, and I don't think Balor will either. Shit happens.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

I hope he's okay. That would be a disastrous start to things all around.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Hand it over geek. :Rollins


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Most likely cuz of his gay stripper poses


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



Bayley <3 said:


> Hand it over geek. :Rollins


i think you mean :brock


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



itsmadness said:


> i think you mean :brock


Maybe after that storyline suspension or whatever they're gonna go :rollins


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



itsmadness said:


> i think you mean :brock


----------



## Raven'sCrucifix (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*




swagger_ROCKS said:


> I was just about to post this. That's where I noticed something was wrong with Finn, seemed like something immediately clicked in Finn's head that he's hurt. But I figured it might be selling.
> 
> Hope this is just dirtsheet mess, or WWE really can't catch a break for sure.


Have to go back and re-watch it, but I believe I know the spot that you two are talking about. If that's the case, I think those two made a bad call on God's Last Gift. Obviously Balor was winning to still take the move, but he really shouldn't have.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



THE GUY said:


> Pretty sure Reigns had to get stitches a few weeks ago from a match he had with Rollins at house show.


I wouldn't be surprised if Seth will re-tear his ACL, he keeps botching when he tries to land on his feet like Cesaro does and AJ, he used to do it great but he added a lot of muscle.
Seth needs to realize he's not the same performer after he got so big and thick.

Seth is Triple H boy, so he is untouchable but in 1 year the guy injured himself, broke Cena's nose, ended Sting's career and now Finn? Bret Hart was right.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Gets stripped of the title tonight so we get the NEW Universal Champion, "The Man" Seth...ROLLINS!










- Vic


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Does it matter who holds it? That title guarantees an ass whipping for January.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Finn only JUST made it to the main roster and became the inaugural Universal Champion. This has got to be the worst possible timing.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

my heart just sank. Hope he's ok

Sent from my GT-S7275Y using Tapatalk


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



Straw Hat said:


> Balor seemed fine in a picture I saw of him on twitter.


*Where...?*


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

B+ player right there.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



IceTheRetroKid said:


> *Where...?*


 Can't find the picture but he was sitting in the backseat of a car waving.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

I guess Seth becomes champion cause no one is on his level, unless they don't mind a real champ like Owens. I mean all the good talent is on Smackdown, and WWE doesn't give a shit about Zayn...so who do we really have outside Owens and Seth......oh I forgot, Roman, Rusev, Brock, blah. 

You don't go to Japan like Finn did and walk away without crazy wear and tear. I wonder if he hid nagging injuries to get NXT title, I mean 1 year ago Owens beat crap out of him with Ladders. Like sometimes you need that injury to get your body back to 100%. Like I won't be shocked if Finn be running at 60-80% for last 6 months.


----------



## Raven'sCrucifix (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



MarkovKane said:


> You don't go to Japan like Finn did and walk away without crazy wear and tear. I wonder if he hid nagging injuries to get NXT title, I mean 1 year ago Owens beat crap out of him with Ladders. Like sometimes you need that injury to get your body back to 100%. Like I won't be shocked if Finn be running at 60-80% for last 6 months.


That is true, Japan can take a lot out of you.

As for injuries, I did do some digging and he was dealing with a shoulder injury a few months back, when they worked the Joe angle with his ankle. He was fighting injured for a while, and he hasn't had much in the way of a break in recent months. With an injury, fighting injured and taking a nasty smack against a ring post, along with a small package driver, yeah, I wouldn't be surprised at all if this is the case.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Hopefully he takes it easy over the next few weeks. But not a great start for the new b show


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

The Smarkbusters and the Brad Rules are gonna have a field day with this if true. I hope Balor is ok.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

I hope he's alright. If not, at least it works VERY well story-wise to just give it to Seth. Find some camera angle where Balor didn't beat the three count quite from the match. Some bullshit. Let Seth be Seth and move forward with it. Whenever Balor returns they have built-in heat and he can go over Rollins again. But, here's hoping all that's not necessary and he is good to go.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Is it the same arm he was using the magic tape over? 

If so, I'm not surprised. If not, then that's a really bad blow.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

They are really having bad luck lately, can everyone please stop getting injured?


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

*WARNING:​*The Universal Championship contains the curse of Eva Fucking Marie. Anyone who possesses it will be unable to compete until the belt switches hands.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

If he can't go , have Rusev coming in angry and somehow bully Foley into getting him a title match , angry Rusev end up win the belt on a beatdown


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Injury prone?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Seth really needs to be careful when doing that running throw because he's gonna seriously hurt someone


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Yeah you could see the angle Finn's arm was in on impact from the first outside running power bomb was not good and it didn't seem like a sell job to me, I thought it was "ok" once he continued on though, guess he was just working through the pain. Really sucks if it's as bad as some stated it might be


----------



## boxing55 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

if finn balor is serious injury then wwe go have move roman regins back to the main events picture.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Newly Crowned WWE Universal Champion Finn Balor Injured.

http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/...ed-WWE-Universal-Champion-Finn-Balor-Injured/


"In addition to Sasha Banks having to drop her WWE Women's Championship due to injury, newly crowned WWE Universal Champion Finn Balor was reportedly injured during his Summerslam match against Seth Rollins, according to PWInsider.com.

Balor was seen wearing a sling on his right after the Pay-Per-View. There is concern the injury is serious may require surgery.

Balor is scheduled to be evaluated by WWE Doctors today, to determine the extent of his injury and see where they go from there."


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Yeah - I noticed the bump when they were outside. Couldn't tell if the error was on the delivery or the take. At any rate, I hope he's ok. Doesn't look good on Seth if he isn't.

For what its worth, he made his GMA appearance.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Well... looks like Bret was right. Sadly.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Finn is injury prone...This is such a great brand split pretty soon both brands will have 5 guys each :lol


----------



## zzz888 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

They are going to rush right back to another Rollins/Reigns program if this is true


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



Raven'sCrucifix said:


> Not good at all. From what I recall Rollins hit that move pretty pin-point, but if the Balor's position was a little off, hitting arm/shoulder is definitely a possibility.


the injury was from when rollins threw balor into the barricade, from that point on, which was pretty early, he was nursing that arm


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

The Man has a Plan. Injure anyone who comes between him and the title. 

Seriously though, hope its nothing serious. It already sucks how bad the Universal championship title looks and sounds.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Is Balor´s injury proving Vince is right?*

WWE is giving Balor a colossal push and as soon he becomes champion he gets injured, bad luck? maybe but we know Vince is not a big fan of "small wrestlers" and after what happened with Bryan Vince must be extremely pissed off, lets hope he is still able maintain Balor´s push and this is all just bad timing.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Is Balor´s injury proving Vince is right?*

Injuries can happen with anyone, big or small. Hell, Cena was injured long term recently and we know that Vince loves him. Not fair i don't think to blame it on size or anything like that.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Unsafe worker injures opponent. I'm shocked.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Is Balor´s injury proving Vince is right?*

You do realize bigger guys are more prone to being hurt than small ones, right?

Also, if Vince wasn't a fan of small wrestlers, Balor wouldn't be getting this push. Vince doesn't care about big and small, unless you're just HUGE like Brock, he cares about attractive and unattractive. Balor is absolutely getting pushed because of his appearance, both regular and Demon in equal measure, and nothing else. There are guys who are better workers and talkers that are more over than him who haven't gotten anything.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Is Balor´s injury proving Vince is right?*



anirioc said:


> WWE is giving Balor a colossal push and as soon he becomes champion he gets injured, bad luck? maybe but we know Vince is not a big fan of "small wrestlers" and after what happened with Bryan Vince must be extremely pissed off, lets hope he is still able maintain Balor´s push and this is all just bad timing.


How many times has Cena been injured or what about HHH? How about Orton?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

I hope the injury turns out to be not serious. 

It'll be a shame for Finn to drop the title after 1 day.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Silver lining is this Injury may have saved his main roster career by slowing this forced push that had no where to go but downhill.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Is Balor´s injury proving Vince is right?*

Injuries can happen to anyone. Small or big. This was just bad luck and bad timing.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Is Balor´s injury proving Vince is right?*



birthday_massacre said:


> How many times has Cena been injured or what about HHH? How about Orton?


My man, i know this i agree with you but there´s no denying Vince doesnt like small wrestlers, he never truly wanted Bryan as WWE champion in the first place.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: Is Balor´s injury proving Vince is right?*

Isn't Vince a Balor fan?


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Is Balor´s injury proving Vince is right?*

Size does not determine if somebody is injury prone.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Is Balor´s injury proving Vince is right?*

If he hurt his arm, he did it in the spot where Seth tossed him shoulder/arm-first into the barricade, pretty early in the match. If you watch back you see him grabbing that arm and flexing his fingers like he lost feeling. Not sure how Balor could be to blame for that. Accidents happen.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

From Meltzer: "Balor might have an injury from Rollin's powerbomb".

Same move that injured Sting.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Poor Finn. Hope he has a speedy recovery.

Although, maybe the new title could use a champion with matching hair...:zayn


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Is Balor´s injury proving Vince is right?*

It's not the size that hinders the performer, it's the way that they train and how much recovery that they get between matches. A tendon will tear on a wrong movement whether you're 300 pounds of muscle or 175


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Is Balor´s injury proving Vince is right?*



Majmo_Mendez said:


> Isn't Vince a Balor fan?


Well he gave him the fastest push in company history, so you'd think so.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



> did not raise the arm (which was holding the Universal championship)


This was intentional, if he had of raised the title, he would have been booed out of the building. The crowd shat all over the title anytime it went near the camera.

So I fully believe Finn was told not to really raise the title, or he took that choice on himself.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

If he's long-term injured, I hope Owens and maybe Zayne get a title shot. They both should have had one before him anyway.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

I'm split on this. Creatively, Finn being injured might save us from a potentially horrid face championship run. Finn, while a huge draw, wasn't exactly the most entertaining champ in NXT. On the flip side, if the injury was Seth's fault, he shouldn't get rewarded for injuring another top guy. I have to go back and look at the match again, but upon first impression, it looked like Finn took the bump incorrectly.

*Edit: Looks like Seth launched him from too far and Finn extended that right elbow to brace himself from the impact. It occurred on the curve of the guard rail so he should have been able to land safely, but his reaction was completely understandable.*


----------



## p3otw (Aug 10, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You do realize bigger guys are more prone to being hurt than small ones, right?
> 
> Also, if Vince wasn't a fan of small wrestlers, Balor wouldn't be getting this push. Vince doesn't care about big and small, unless you're just HUGE like Brock, he cares about attractive and unattractive. Balor is absolutely getting pushed because of his appearance, both regular and Demon in equal measure, and nothing else. There are guys who are better workers and talkers that are more over than him who haven't gotten anything.


Hell, Reigns is better at working and talking.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Let's not go too far here. Balor is 20x the worker that Reigns is, that motherfucker is still using one move as 80% of his offense.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



JTB33b said:


> Oh great now we get to read another Bret Hart rant about how unsafe Seth Rollins is.


Well it's true.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

It all depends on how long Balor will be out of action for. I mean if he can wrestle by Clash of the Champions they don't have to strip the title off of him. But that's probably a best case scenario.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



THE GUY said:


> AND NEWWWWW WWE UNIVERSAL CHAMPION


VACANT RETURNS!! :mark:


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

It will become vaccant and at the end Reigns will be holding it


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*










He looks fine here.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Would suck if his big moment ended just like that. Hopefully the injury is something where they can keep him out of the ring for month or so and he'll be fine. Would suck if their new big star is out for extended period of time, especially with the brand split.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Hopefully it's nothing too serious that requires surgery. I noticed him holding his shoulder after the powerbomb into the barricade. But it didn't seem to hinder his performance. So hopefully it's nothing major.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Seems to be that I saw Balor favoring that arm/shoulder after Rollins tossed him into the ringside barrier.

Balor didn't hit it flush, he was at an angle with that shoulder taking most of the hit.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



BrotherNero said:


> He looks fine here.


The titles all looking the same are just making it confusing now.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Not one to wish injury upon a wrestler, but I cannot help but say that I'd be very thankful if Balor was actually injured and we didn't have to eat up more of this absurdly strong push he's been getting.
Beating one of the two RAW top guys was already quite something, but beating the other one and winning the title on your first PPV is absurd. Especially when you're almost as bad as Reigns with a mic. 

Oh well, at least he's more charismatic and better in the ring.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

He seems fine to me....they should have had Sasha lose the title to Nikki or someone or maybe even Bayley if she debuts tonight instead of right back to bore Charlotte.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

If he needs surgery, he can keep the title and Raw should reset with a new belt. Don't do anything stupid and just bring out the big gold belt.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Wonder what Bret Hart will say.


----------



## Raven'sCrucifix (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Honestly as good as the powerbomb looks, it definitely is unpredictable. There is no way of knowing where it will exactly hit, and you can't pin-point where it will hit either. Good move, but it can be dangerous to the person taking it (especially depending where they hit the buckle or barricade).

Either case, based on the pictures of Balor, I'd say he's fine, he probably tweaked his shoulder a little bit from the move. But if I were Seth, I'd be moving that move out of his arsenal, he isn't dangerous in the ring, but that move is hard to control.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

He's horrendously overrated and his push has been ridiculous, makes Reigns look like a jobber. I don't wish injury upon him but I wouldn't be sad to have him off my TV.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

If only he was 6'3ish and 230-240 pounds. He could have been WWEs version of Sting, or something similar to Sting.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



Zigberg said:


> He's horrendously overrated and his push has been ridiculous, makes Reigns look like a jobber. I don't wish injury upon him but I wouldn't be sad to have him off my TV.



Yeah, I agree. I am by no means a Reigns mark, but he was destroyed when he got this kind of push. In comparison, they are equally atrocious on the mic, but I enjoy Roman's work more, and he is more believable and has a better look. I would have personally been okay if they would have at least reunited him with the Club, but I guess the superman face push is a certainty.


----------



## shawnscrewedbret (Aug 15, 2016)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

I really do enjoy Finn's performance I do kinda see how they are trying to do a rip off of a mix between undertaker and kane but the match was pretty hard hitting, that other guy he faced though who the hell is that?! Just a triple H rip off it seemed too me,
Looking forward too seeing 
Shane Vs Brock
and Finn vs Foley


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

If it was fully dislocated the match wouldn't continue. Its not a movie he cant smack it back in place. He wouldn't even be able to use the arm it would be limp dead weight. 

If it pops out and goes right back in its not a dislocation. It hurt likes fuck but the pain goes away after a few minutes and at most you need a week in a sling.


----------



## thunderpeel2 (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



LPPrince said:


> The titles all looking the same are just making it confusing now.


It's to remind us how crappy Vince is allowing his product to become. As crappy as the WWE is now, just wait until Boreman Lames is carrying around that ugly red title, cutting boring sleepy douchey promos and getting hit with showers of boos.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

The next PPV isn't for a full month, he should be ready to defend the title by the time that Clash of the Champions comes around easily. I'm sure before the PPV they might just put him in tag matches where you don't have as much of a workload in.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



BrotherNero said:


> He looks fine here.


OOOOoooo look at that scary demon in his blue suit and tidy hair cut...holding his candy red belt like a high school girl carrying her books.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

They're saying on WWE.com that it's a possible labrum tear.

www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2016-08-22/article/wwe-universal-champion-finn-balor-injured-at-summerslam


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Confirmed by WWE.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2016-0...sal-champion-finn-balor-injured-at-summerslam



> Inaugural WWE Universal Champion Finn Bálor suffered a shoulder injury against Seth Rollins at SummerSlam, WWE.com can confirm.
> 
> The injury came in the course of Bálor and Rollins’ match to determine which Superstar would become the first WWE Universal Champion, specifically when Bálor absorbed a running powerbomb to the barricade at the hands of The Architect.
> 
> ...


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

YIKES. Hopefully it's nothing serious. Is Seth sloppy in the ring? Doesn't appear so but this maybe the 3rd or 4th guy who has gotten injured in a match with him.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Via John Hopkins Medicine Health Library:



> The recovery depends upon many factors, such as where the tear was located, how severe it was and how good the surgical repair was. *It is believed that it takes at least four to six weeks for the labrum to reattach itself to the rim of the bone, and probably another four to six weeks to get strong. Once the labrum has healed to the rim of the bone, it should see stress very gradually so that it can gather strength. It is important not to reinjure it while it is healing.
> *
> How much motion and strengthening of the arm is allowed after surgery depends upon many factors, and it is up to the surgeon to let you know your limitations and how fast to progress. Because of the variability in the injury and the type of repair done, it is difficult to predict how soon someone can to return to sports and activities after the repair. The type of sport also is important, since contact sports have a greater chance of injuring the labrum repair. However, a vast majority of patients have full function of the shoulder after labrum repair, and most patients can return to their previous level of sports with no or few restrictions.


It seems worst-case scenario would have Bálor miss a minimum of 3 months.


----------



## AceOfFlame (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

I'm never one to wish injury on a wrestler but maybe this is a good thing. Look i enjoy the hell out of Finns entrance but that's about it i got bored of his demon superman stick in NXT he was far more interesting when he was in new japan when he had a personality but on raw he's just generric good guy number 105 with an awesome entrance when he has the paint on. Maybe if he's injured they can actually build him up this time instead of throwing him straight to the top with no where to go but down. It will give him a chance to grow a personality and get people invested in him not just the paint he brings out for special occasions.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



Mra22 said:


> Finn is injury prone...This is such a great brand split pretty soon both brands will have 5 guys each :lol


Depends on how you see it and who you're a fan of. 

Either Finn is Injury prone
Or Seth Injures people.

Both have their fair share of proof lol


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Torn labrum, thats going to need surgery.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

I would use this to turn Roman Reigns heel. Have him ask Balor for a rematch in a backstage segment and if Reigns wins, he gets a shot at the title. Then during the match have Reigns turn heel by viciously attacking the shoulder.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Does this surprise anyone? Look at the style of match they worked. Maybe if they actually learned how to work instead of hitting big move after big move mindlessly there would be less injuries. Some selling would be nice to.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Not Finn nooooooooo


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

These small guys/girls can't be trusted with carrying the World Title. They always seem to get hurt.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

*Finn Balor has been stripped of the Universal Championship:*

https://twitter.com/RealMickFoley/status/767861610119569410


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



rocknblues81 said:


> These small guys/girls can't be trusted with carrying the World Title. They always seem to get hurt.


Big guys have been getting hurt at the same rate as small guys. You're just spewing hate.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

FUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Raven'sCrucifix (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*

Well, that didn't end well at all, feel for Finn man, so much for that initial push. Regardless of who anyone wants to blame, have to feel for the guy.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Lost his smile. Here sthe thing if you spend more time in the gym than in the ring you're prone to muscle injuries.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

*The title is clearly cursed. Burn the damn thing while you still can.*


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



BruceWayne316 said:


> Big guys have been getting hurt at the same rate as small guys. You're just spewing hate.


Exactly. Ahmed Johnson for example was huge, but he spent more time injured than he did active.


----------



## The Showstopper 88 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Absolutely devastated for him. What a killer. Please don't put the title on Rollins, especially not after that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*



blackholeson said:


> *The title is clearly cursed. Burn the damn thing while you still can.*


That title is evil I tell ya, evil!!!!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

It's over for him. Same thing as what happened to Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler, get a successful victory and get hurt right away.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Tough break for Finn. Doesn't look good for Rollins either. Tonight should be interesting.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Time for Roman to step up AGAIN...


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

I wonder if Sami Zayn will get a shot now. WWE didn't have any plans for him and were considered a tag team with Neville. Maybe Rollins will feud with Zayn now that Balor hurt.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Well shit happens. Give the belt to Rollins and give Cesaro a title shot.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Christ. Not even 24 hours after its unveiling and already the Universal Title is off to a disastrous start. I guess they'll have some kind of tournament or something? Or give it straight to Seth?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

2nd biggest ppv and the aftermath has created all sorts of shit.

Feel sorry for Finn.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Fuck Rollins or Zayn or any other geek. Put the title on Owens. I would tune into this 3 hour shit show if that actually happened.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Very bittersweet. Guess Seth will be holding the strap next. It's equally possible they thrust Reigns back into the picture, but I'd like Owens to get an opportunity now.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

how much you want to bet they give to Roman and Vince never pushes Finn again?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

I'm not Finn's biggest fan but that's awful news for the man. Hopefully he takes that piece of trash title with him and they have a new belt for whoever the 2nd champ is!


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS?! JESUS FUCK.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

:lol 

Not happy that he's hurt, but just laughing at the ridiculousness of it all. 
Guy wins a new title with a non-existent prestige only to lose it immediately due to injury. 
All that talk about making history with this title just for this to happen. :no: :lol


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

This week has been a clusterfuck for WWE, especially for RAW. Raw has lost Paige to suspension, Sasha and Finn to injuries, the Universal belt got shat on, and Jericho and Lesnar had a backstage altercation.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

:Rollins


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

The belt is so ugly that Finn has to fake an injury so he can relinquish it.

























All kidding aside, I wish Finn well on his recovery. Sucks that he wasn't the champ for even 24 hours.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Ugh no....awful. Company seems cursed right now.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Shit. I still stand by saying that Cesaro should've faced Rollins instead. 

Hoping Finn a speed recovery and heel turn with The Club when he returns. The injury should that story some fuel.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

2016 sure is the year of injuries hopefully 2017 will be better.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Damn Raw Pre Show said he's out for at least 6 months


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Welp, Seth is champ by default ??????


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Vince pulling his hair out

:lawler

Looking forward to what they do now though


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

They need to put that ugly thing on Owens ASAP


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

6 months out...damn. I'm not a fan of his fast push, but I wish him the best with his recovery.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

RIP Raw, at least we have SD.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*



THE GUY said:


> Damn Raw Pre Show said he's out for at least 6 months


Fuck really? I feel for the guy. Seth really has to work more safely, this is becoming an epidemic.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

NXT wrestler injured after joining the main roster? Nothing to see here.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

That's unfortunate for Balor and his fans. Anyone who's read my posts regarding him know that I can't stand him, but I am never pleased to hear of a wrestler being hurt or being unable to compete due to injury. Very unfortunate news, especially the timing of it all - being called up and becoming champion. Hopefully he heals up soon.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Can already see Balor returning in the Royal Rumble match, got to feel for the guy though. What will probably forever be the biggest moment of his career will always be tainted with this injury.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Well this title's legacy is off to a great start, in only 24 hours of existing the most dominant title holder of all time Vacant is already in possession of it.


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

How many more people is Rollins gonna injure with that buckle bomb before they ban it?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Absolutely sucks for Finn. I hate this for the guy. Hope he has a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Sucks. Might have a shot at a Rumble return. Regardless, sucks to be a Bálor fan right now.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

If I can be serious for a minute. :jericho2

As much as I don't like Finn and am happy he isn't champ any longer, I do hope he recovers quickly. Never fun seeing anybody get injured.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Bret Hart warned us about Rollins reckless nature.

Brock Lesnar should be champion.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

This really sucks. Rollins / Balor was a fresh feud capable of great matches.

What I'm afraid of is Balor being deemed "injury prone" by the office jackasses and never getting back to this level.

Here comes Reigns to save the day...


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Raw is a disaster right now.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Not a Balor fan at all but its not nice to be out for that length of time especially after you got the lead for a main event push and a title winner. Wish the man the best....


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Well, this gives Raw a good opportunity to delete the Universal Championship. Bring out the big gold belt....

Delete.(Universal _Championship)


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Do they wait until Clash of the Champions to crown a new champion or just do it on Raw this week or next?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

That sucks. I was actually looking forward to Balor's reign since it's someone new at the top. Regardless of what people thought of his push straight to the top once he made his main roster debut, I enjoyed it. It was a breath of fresh air. At least he had his moment winning a top title at the 2nd biggest show of the year in such a short span of time from his main roster debut.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Fann Balor and Sasha Banks hurt? RAW is looking like crap.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Classic Seth. I actually think this could work out in Balor's favour in the long term. A little hiatus will stop all the "He's getting overpushed" crap and his return is all about the journey to win back the title. Finn could end up winning the Royal Rumble.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

*Okay so, if you would all bare with me for a second. I would like to present to you the history of the WWE Universal title.

1) Brand split
WWE separated off into a brand split between Raw and Smackdown again. Smackdown drafted the main title in the company. They made a big deal in the draft about where each title went. Then the very next episode of Raw they just said "we're going to create our own main title!" I don't think anyone really thought this was a great idea. You can't have a "guy" if there are 2 "guys."

2) Naming the title
Then they told us that their name for this new title...the Universal championship. Again, this goes over like a lead balloon. There's a reason why every single sport has a world champion and not a universal champion but hey ho, a terrible name. It's not the end of the world.

3) Unveiling the belt
This thing looks like it's a custom made prop, made for a strip club. Where the strippers can pass it between them as a kind of "employee of the month" award. But we've got 2 indy-darlings in the ring, who are bound to put on a good match and we'll be left with a champion who we can enjoy.

4) Finn Balor wins
So Balor wins the belt...and less than 24 hours later it's announced that he is dropping the title because he's injured. How much more of a fuck up could this title be?! At every single point, something has gone wrong. Sure, you can't blame the WWE for the injury but they've got a curse on their hands with this one. I can't wait to see what they come up with next...*


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Perfect opportunity to throw the hideous piece of shit in the bin and bring back the big gold - a proper fucking belt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

It doesn't help that they're coming off an absolutely horrendous show last night, too. Company is kinda in shambles.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

if its Roman and Seth facing each other again, COME ON! so lame.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

So Raw has a 3 week losing streak, and over a month since the brand split still doesn't have a champion. Good God, this show is the fucking shits. I was hoping for a good show tonight, but that's not going to happen. Will watch regardless because I enjoy wrestling.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

So the new title starts off by being horrendous looking and having a reign less than 24 hours long. Just dump it in the bin and start over.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Great, so why didn't Rollins win last night, or did we not know Finn was that hurt (see Sasha)?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*



RubberbandGoat said:


> if its Roman and Seth facing each other again, COME ON! so lame.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*



StylesP1 said:


> So Raw has a 3 week losing streak, and over a month since the brand split still doesn't have a champion. Good God, this show is the fucking shits. I was hoping for a good show tonight, but that's not going to happen. Will watch regardless because I enjoy wrestling.


If Bayley doesn't win the title tonight, RAW is probably screwed for the night.

Balor to relinquish at the top of the show, Dudleys to say goodbye.... Joe's hurt.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*



Wrestlefire said:


> Great, so why didn't Rollins win last night, or did we not know Finn was that hurt (see Sasha)?


Finn got hurt during the match.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Finn got hurt during the match.


At least kayfabe, they're representing Sasha did too.

FWIW, call the audible at that point?


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*



Wrestlefire said:


> If Bayley doesn't win the title tonight, RAW is probably screwed for the night.
> 
> Balor to relinquish at the top of the show, Dudleys to say goodbye.... Joe's hurt.


If Bayley goes to Raw, Joe will go to Smackdown, so him not being there doesn't mean anything. Bayley winning the belt would be a cool moment, but not show saving.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

They won't seriously push Roman back into the main event will they? If this were any other company I'd be excited at the opportunities (no ill will towards Finn but I've never been a fan). 

It's WWE, so we'll probably get more babyface Reigns. Or Big Show. I love the big man but that would kill Raw entirely.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*



StylesP1 said:


> If Bayley goes to Raw, Joe will go to Smackdown, so him not being there doesn't mean anything. Bayley winning the belt would be a cool moment, but not show saving.


Being Raw after SummerSlam, it's supposed to be a SuperShow tonight.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*



Wrestlefire said:


> Being Raw after SummerSlam, it's supposed to be a SuperShow tonight.


That would be dumb as shit. Defeats the purpose of a brand split.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Honestly the injury was Finns fault. For some dumb ass reason he stuck his arm backwards when he took the bump. You NEVER do that. Idk why he didn't flat back it.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Unfortunate but will benefit Finn in the long run. This company was setting him up to fail and fattening him up like a pig to slaughter. He was getting the bland Reigns push and it wouldn't have worked. Their best bet is giving it to Seth and beginning the slow burn for his face turn vs Reigns. The two should pull at double turn in the main event of their first RAW PPV but if they haven't done it by now, I don't see it happening. The show is going to have to tank a lot more than it has for them to truly shake things up.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Okay....maybe it's time for Seth to retire the running powerbomb spot already. 

Time for another Roman Reigns push. What a fucking shame.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

First Bryan gets injured after his mega push, now Balor; Vince will never again push a cruiserweight to the top again.


----------



## Alberta_Beef (May 20, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*



FRONT PAGE STORY★;62119241 said:


> Via John Hopkins Medicine Health Library:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems worst-case scenario would have Bálor miss a minimum of 3 months.


3 months to heal looks like best case and you are not including any rehab time whatsoever. You are looking at 5-6 months MINIMUM


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Well expect another tournament until Clash of Champions.

Seriously WWE cannot catch a fucking break.... Another major injury and 5 different suspensions.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

AbareKiller said:


> First Bryan gets injured after his mega push, now Balor; Vince will never again push a cruiserweight to the top again.



Yeah it's not like John Cena hasn't had multiple injuries to his Shoulder/Bicep.

It does seem like the shoulder injuries have replaced the neck injuries that were happening in the early 2000's

Meltzer was mentioning that the way they lift weights in the WWE could be causing this, their has been a ton in the last two years.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*you can tell Stephanie and management feel bad for Finn*

Stephanie says "it looks good on you" to Finn as he got in the ring and the video package to start the show and the fact they gave the injury update and gave him mic time tells me they feel bad for him and they're not going to punish him. I just hope Vince doesn't screw him over and make him start at the bottom all over again.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Out for 6 months :surprise:

Injury really couldn't have come at a worse time for him.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

I don't think the main event guys are going to get any smaller than Rollins in WWE. Hopefully when he comes back they have built up the cruiserweight division and he can stick with that. He should not be wrestling with the big boys. I would love to see him dominating the cruiserweight division though with Aries and Swann and Breeze and whoever else, just no main event any more.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*



JamJamGigolo said:


> I don't think the main event guys are going to get any smaller than Rollins in WWE. Hopefully when he comes back they have built up the cruiserweight division and he can stick with that. He should not be wrestling with the big boys. I would love to see him dominating the cruiserweight division though with Aries and Swann and Breeze and whoever else, just no main event any more.


Rubbish, size has nothing to do with this injury.

In the last year Cesaro, Orton, Cena, Zayn and now Balor have blown out their shoulder. A few months before that Kenta did aswell.

All different sizes.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

2Pieced said:


> Yeah it's not like John Cena hasn't had multiple injuries to his Shoulder/Bicep.
> 
> It does seem like the shoulder injuries have replaced the neck injuries that were happening in the early 2000's
> 
> Meltzer was mentioning that the way they lift weights in the WWE could be causing this, their has been a ton in the last two years.


Could you show a link for that? I've been using some WWE workouts lately. I like Triple H's tape. I want to make sure he's not trying to sabotage my shoulders like a fuckin heel.



2Pieced said:


> Rubbish, size has nothing to do with this injury.
> 
> In the last year Cesaro, Orton, Cena, Zayn and now Balor have blown out their shoulder. A few months before that Kenta did aswell.
> 
> All different sizes.


Orton and Cena are getting old, not just figuratively any more, but literally. Shit happens when you get old. The rest of those guys have the "I've travelled all over the world and I'm just happy to be here" gimmick. That's a great gimmick for the cruiserweight division. Stay there.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Balor would of been a boring Champ, weeks of shitty promos, watching him wrestle the same crap style.

Injuries suck, but tbh he shouldn't of got pushed this fast in the first place.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: you can tell Stephanie and management feel bad for Finn*

lol wtf why would they punish him?


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*



JamJamGigolo said:


> Could you show a link for that? I've been using some WWE workouts lately. I like Triple H's tape. I want to make sure he's not trying to sabotage my shoulders like a fuckin heel.


I have heard him mention it atleast twice a while pack on a podcast when talking about the raft of shoulder injuries in the company.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: you can tell Stephanie and management feel bad for Finn*



BruceWayne316 said:


> lol wtf why would they punish him?


Yeah, why would Finn get punished because of what a repeat offender did to him?


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: you can tell Stephanie and management feel bad for Finn*

Of course they would, why on earth would they be happy that he's injured when they just gave him the biggest push of all time. Effectively throwing all their long term plans for the RAW brand out the door.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: you can tell Stephanie and management feel bad for Finn*



RubberbandGoat said:


> and they're not going to punish him.













Why the hell would they punish him? That seriously makes no sense to me.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: you can tell Stephanie and management feel bad for Finn*

Why would he get punished? Hes been a model employee and rollins has helped hurt a number of guys


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*



JamJamGigolo said:


> Orton and Cena are getting old, not just figuratively any more, but literally. Shit happens when you get old. The rest of those guys have the "I've travelled all over the world and I'm just happy to be here" gimmick. That's a great gimmick for the cruiserweight division. Stay there.


Balor, Orton, Itami and Cesaro are the same age dude, Cena slightly older than that but he already had shoulder and bicep injuries going back to 2008.

And no that is not a great gimmick for a crusiserweight, it's a bad gimmick for anybody if you actually want to be a star.

Their is no such thing as a good gimmick for one weight class but bad for another, come on man.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

If anything, they'd punish Rollins for injuring yet another guy. Not that I necessarily think that they should, but it'd make more sense than punishing Balor.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

downright disrespectful by finn balor

if you get hurt *during a match, you job out.* You don't win the match and keep fighting only to relinquish it the next night.

Makes seth look bad, makes you look bad. Makes the company look bad


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Wow. I knew the Universal belt was undesirable but this is ridiculous. Balor would rather get shoulder surgery than wear that thing.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*



AbareKiller said:


> First Bryan gets injured after his mega push, now Balor; Vince will never again push a cruiserweight to the top again.


Yeah, cause Austin, Cena, Orton, Batista never got injured.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Undertaker, Michaels, Angle, Triple H, etc NEVER got injured either, except when they did.


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

That is why guys not anyone can become champion. They need to do so many house shows, functions, media stuff and etc. Rollins is the best in Raw for that and Dean is the best in Smackdown ,which Vince knows 100%.


----------



## Raven'sCrucifix (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

According to Caldwell, Finn walked into the event with a banged-up shoulder, which might explain a lot of this situation. He was having these problems months ago too with his shoulder, must have been fighting injured ever since.



> WWE Raw GM Mick Foley announced before Raw that Finn Balor has relinquished the Universal Title due to his shoulder injury.
> 
> 
> WWE will be addressing the status of the title at the start of Raw.
> ...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Do Raw a favor and make wens2 the champ.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Sucks for Balor. Not his fault. And its also not his fault that the story in the build to Summerslam was "Balor vs Rollins, who is better?" That's a perfectly fine story, its what many great wrestling stories of the past were based on. The problem is that the prize they were fighting for meant nothing, and that's WWE's fault.


But the fact that this company seems cursed lately is rather amusing.


----------



## spaghettimunsta V2 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Regardless of who has the title next week, they're dropping it to Balor come Mania 33. Can't fucking wait!:mark::mark:


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Wait, more suspensions? Who's rumored to get suspended now?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

I feel bad for him he wins the title and then he gets hurt. :frown2: It sucks when people wish injuries on wrestlers or when they are happy about a wrestler getting hurt. I feel like even if you are not a fan of someone you shouldn't hope that they get hurt.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*You got to admit, the belt did look good on Balor!*

He wore it well. It did look great, he looked like a champ. Oh well, what could have been!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I feel bad for him he wins the title and then he gets hurt. :frown2: It sucks when people wish injuries on wrestlers or when they are happy about a wrestler getting hurt. I feel like even if you are not a fan of someone you shouldn't hope that they get hurt.


That's the right and really the only way to feel about this. Sadly, there are always some here who revel in and take glee from someone they don't like getting injured. Thankfully, those trolls are fairly easy to identify.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

I'm officially not a fan of Rollins anymore. 
He retired my all time favorite wrestler, and now injured one of my current favorites.
Screw him.

I'd like to see Finn get the title back at Mania, if that ain't happening, The Phenom vs The Demon could be a great match, and Finn should definitely go over.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Seth Rollins is garbage and a reckless worker, how many more people is he going to injure?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*



IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> Seth Rollins is garbage and a reckless worker, how many more people is he going to injure?


Five.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Lol, pathetic blaming Seth, Fin is injury prone and has been injured how many times before he come to the main roster? 

I read that WWE were worried about putting Fin on the main roster because they thought he'd get injured straight away.

His body is broken, he must feel way older than he is, it's a big rush because WWE know his days are numbered.

Truth is Fin couldn't hang with Seth, now people are making excuses.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Good promo by Finn though.


----------



## tim8642 (Aug 4, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

What a total shame. Very bad luck for Finn.


----------



## 449 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Sick of Rollins and Reigns, guess it's going to be smackdown only for me until Finn comes back.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

WWE deserve this for putting the belt on a midget. Fin should put weight on, if you can't take a power bomb without getting injured for 6 months they can fuck off back to the gyms and sheds.

I can only hope that when he returns, Lesnar walks right through this pussy and he's put out for another 6 months.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

A lot of blame going around here. While it is easy to blame Seth considering his past history, after looking at the video of what happened it was entirely how Fin took the bump. This was totally unfortunate and I blame Seth the least here.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

It was a freak accident. Balor put his arm back too soon, which caused the shoulder injury. This one is not on Rollins at all.

And that was NOT a good promo by Balor on Raw. No tank you to Balor.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Best wishes for him but he hasn't have this this title after all


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

That's why these small dudes can't be the face of the company. They are way too injury prone, its just the reality of being a smaller dude. 

Also, I love this double standard with Finn Balor in which nobody has taken issue with his massive push, yet want to shit on Roman Reigns for getting a big push. Finn won the Championship in his third match as a WWE SuperStar. How many matches did Roman have before he was initially going to win the WHC?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*



The Definition of Technician said:


> I'm officially not a fan of Rollins anymore.
> He retired my all time favorite wrestler, and now injured one of my current favorites.
> Screw him.
> 
> I'd like to see Finn get the title back at Mania, if that ain't happening, The Phenom vs The Demon could be a great match, and Finn should definitely go over.


Sting is nearly 60 years old , what did you expect? The powerbomb is the problem, not Seth and he should stop using it and if it isn't his call then someone needs to get their head checked. 



IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> Seth Rollins is garbage and a reckless worker, how many more people is he going to injure?


Seth isn't really a reckless worker, its the powerbomb he does thats been hurting people. Cena's nose is something that happens quite a bit and in fact several guys after leaving the WWE have made mention that Cena is pretty stiff to work with and doesn't hold back his punches enough. Seth, apart from that powerbomb is a pretty safe worker. The thing is, before Sting and Balor, who has he injured with the powerbomb? That was a move that was more of a ticking time bomb more than anything , it just seemed like an unsafe move that no one got hurt too badly before Sting. I don't recall in FCW or ROH that he injured anyone either, maybe he did but I don't recall hearing about it. Causing 2 injures in one year would be alarming if he didn't already have over 10 years worth of experience that would say that it was more of an anomaly than the norm


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Simple really, have him stop using that move. Or at least only use it VERY infrequently. If they can ban the curb-stomp or the piledriver (unless you're Undertaker), then they can ban this.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*



EMGESP said:


> That's why these small dudes can't be the face of the company. They are way too injury prone, its just the reality of being a smaller dude.
> 
> Also, I love this double standard with Finn Balor in which nobody has taken issue with his massive push, yet want to shit on Roman Reigns for getting a big push. Finn won the Championship in his third match as a WWE SuperStar. How many matches did Roman have before he was initially going to win the WHC?


Clearly you never seen how injury prone Steve Austin, HHH , Undertaker and John Cena have been in their careers...


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

Can't put all the blame on Rollins, but maybe the WWE should consider having him hold that move back if someone else suffers a serious injury off of it. If guys are getting hurt off the spot, even if it is usually their fault, maybe Rollins should just cut it out.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*



Stinger Fan said:


> Clearly you never seen how injury prone Steve Austin, HHH , Undertaker and John Cena have been in their careers...


Can you comment on the double standard with Finn's push vs Reigns? Why is it ok for Finn to get this massive push, yet when it came to Reigns everyone went out of their minds? Its not like Finn is over with the casuals yet. He's simply an IWF sweetheart.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*



EMGESP said:


> Can you comment on the double standard with Finn's push vs Reigns? Why is it ok for Finn to get this massive push, yet when it came to Reigns everyone went out of their minds? Its not like Finn is over with the casuals yet. He's simply an IWF sweetheart.


Well, here's a few reasons as to why Finn is getting this type of push. 

1-He's 35 and has limited time on the roster while Reigns is 31
2-He's a proven draw touring with NXT, in fact he's a big reason why they toured in the first place
3-He moves merch, he was their top seller down in NXT and I believe overall he was one of the top guys in the company. 
4-He's the longest reigning NXT champion and that carries weight over to the main roster(as it should its still continuinity)
5-And most importantly ,the company has to create *new* stars , especially with the brand split. Rollins and Reigns both headlined Mania and have been main eventing for about 3 years now

What you should be reminded of is , Reigns has been wrestling for barely 5 years and was given a main event at Wrestlemania after only wrestling for about 4 years and was only a singles wrestler for less than 1. Balor has been wrestling for 16 years 

Now, don't get me wrong I expected and thought Finn should have lost at Summerslam and most people would have been fine with that on here. I feel that his booking is a bit too strong and Rollins should have cheated to win at Summerslam. Finn also hasn't been booked like a Superman for 4 years like Reigns has. On top of that, the fans actually like Balor and not Reigns. Fans know what Balor is capable of and has a proven track record in NJPW and NXT, something Reigns does not have. I don't really see it as being hypocritical because fans weren't expecting any of this with Balor while Reigns has been involved in the most predictable runs in the company. Lets also not forget that Balor is only getting this push because of Reigns' failure in the wellness policy or else he'd be champion right now and we wouldn't be having this conversation.


----------



## very_good (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

lol can't believe you ''smarks'' are falling for this :lmao it's obviously a work, he's not REALLY injured, they're trying to get him over by having his ''surprise'' return at royal rumble and winning it


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*



Hiplop said:


> downright disrespectful by finn balor
> 
> if you get hurt *during a match, you job out.* You don't win the match and keep fighting only to relinquish it the next night.
> 
> Makes seth look bad, makes you look bad. Makes the company look bad


He woke up the next day and his shoulder hurt. He wasn't in a position to alter plans mid-match.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

What's happening on Raw?

- Charlotte was the first Womem's Champion for 113 days.
- Sasha was the second champion for 27 days.
- Charlotte is now the third champion and will probably lost the title in one month to Bayley or Sasha.

- Balor was the first champion for one day and the title is vacant.



Two hot potato titles on the same brand. Fucking stupid.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*

He never should have had the belt in the first place. Of all the fucking talent they have across their 3 rosters they decide to put the title on a 5'9, 180lbs ish guy who has no mic skills or character outside of occasionally painting himself, a few weeks into his main roster debut. Oh and naturally they do this on the same show where JBL mocks Conor McGregor (who is the same size as Finn and even from the same country...only he can actually work a mic) for being tiny compared to WWE wrestlers. 

Meanwhile guys like Samoa Joe, Bobby Roode and Nakamura are getting older while still down in NXT and Bray hasnt been given in 3 years on the main roster what Finn has in 3 weeks.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: PWInsider: Finn Balor possibly injured.*



BruceWayne316 said:


> Big guys have been getting hurt at the same rate as small guys. You're just spewing hate.


They give Daniel Bryan the title and he gets hurt soon afterwards. They give Sasha Banks the title and she has to give it up a month later. Then you have Finn Balor.

Why would I hate Balor? I barely know anything about him. I don't watch NXT.

But you add up the factors...

-Really small guy
-Brutal schedule
-Likes to jump around and do high flying moves.

Of course big guys get hurt, but I think they're a safer bet with the World Title.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Props to Balor*



> "I guess the last 24 hours was a bit of a whirlwind. My time is up. About this time yesterday I was literally sitting in this seat... the contrast in the buzz that was in this room yesterday and the kind of feeling of peace and calmness, despite the injury, is quite astonishing.
> 
> "Didn't really go to sleep last night. Obviously SummerSlam was last night. I knew when the accident happened that it was a serious injury. I felt my should dislocate. Instinctively, I pulled, it reset, we finished the match. It might have came out one more time, I'm not entirely sure. Obviously I reset it.
> 
> ...


http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/20...wwe-summerslam-2016-seth-rollins-video-update

Dude's shoulder gets dislocated, he resets it, and finishes out the match while still holding his own and hitting the spots. That's commendable, even those of you who like to constantly shit on him must admit that. Shoulder dislocations are quite painful as I understand it--never happened to me, personally, so I can only imagine based on what I've heard.

In any case, I for one have a higher opinion of him after this, tbh.


----------



## Raven'sCrucifix (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: Props to Balor*

Ouch, say what you want, but the dude is tough, he did what he could to keep the match going, and even with this having an impact on the match, the fact that he continued to fight shows his toughness.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

do you guys think his push will continue when he gets back?


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Seth's trollface made my fucking day.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Finn Balor injured. UPDATE: Finn is no longer Universal Champion.*



Hiplop said:


> downright disrespectful by finn balor
> 
> if you get hurt *during a match, you job out.* You don't win the match and keep fighting only to relinquish it the next night.
> 
> Makes seth look bad, makes you look bad. Makes the company look bad


Yes, everyone knows that. 

That's why it has never happened, ever.


----------



## jeanyves42 (Aug 24, 2016)

What a shame
For one that WWE take risks, the guy has to be injured
I'm not sure to watch at RAW for a long time if Balor isn't here


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Props to Balor*



Sincere said:


> http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/20...wwe-summerslam-2016-seth-rollins-video-updateS
> 
> Dude's shoulder gets dislocated, he resets it, and finishes out the match while still holding his own and hitting the spots. That's commendable, even those of you who like to constantly shit on him must admit that. Shoulder dislocations are quite painful as I understand it--never happened to me, personally, so I can only imagine based on what I've heard.
> 
> In any case, I for one have a higher opinion of him after this, tbh.


It hurts like a motherfucker and if you don't get to it quickly to see if it is a serious injury, it will fuck up your shoulder. And I didn't injure it in a bump, so I can only imagine what Balor just did and continue the match. Crazy son of a bitch.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

http://pwslam.com/doctor-says-finn-balors-injury-severe-normal/

"As noted, Finn Balor was injured during his match with Seth Rollins at SummerSlam when he was power bombed into the barricade at ringside by Rollins. Balor underwent successful surgery on his torn labrum in Birmingham, Alabama on Tuesday.

WWE’s Doctor Jeffrey Dugas commented Balor’s surgery:

“Finn’s injury was pretty severe, more severe than normal. A really high energy injury, it did more damage than a standard shoulder dislocation where you simply tear the labrum. The prognosis is excellent, however. We were able to fix it all and put it back where it came from. I’m anticipating him getting back at full speed.”

He is expected to be out of action for 4-6 months."


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

4-6 without Balor on my TV? Fuck life


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

6 months without Balor is gonna kill Raw


----------

